# Pictures of the Fam~ +warning+ proud mom alert~



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I took pictures of everyone today
First off here is Clampy who is healing form his recent tail biting extravaganza. no more fasting day for Clampy, he digs his new 5 gallon critter keeper


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Then we have the unnamed white double tail-his fins are growing! So pretty? Anyone have name suggestions?
He lives in a 1.5 gallon temporarily..until I get the verve to cycle..lol!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

more of mr. noname


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Now here's Phantom, the littlest betta who doesn't even flare....
he's so sweet I just love him


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Now here's Mystery, my SBD rescue who is so cute here, he's like "okay mom you want me to pose like this right?"


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

and here's him posing looking dapper


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all so pretty. I love the no name boy.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

All I can think of is Lips.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

His fins look kind of like white feathers...Hawk?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I love no-name and Mystery!! I remember someone saying that no-name looked like he had gotten into some chocolate and smeared it all over his mouth!! Maybe Willy Wonka?? Willy for short? If you ever don't have room for him....


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, all your bettas look beautiful!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hawk Lips it is! just kidding, thanks everyone, unfortunately Clampy bit off a ton of his tail and dorsal today, he has the best set up,heater, five gallon..plants, rocks, he gets to live on my bedside table, I just don't have any more for I can do for him, I think. arg!
K-I might consider that offer- I love Hawk Lips but I realize he is the only one I could probably every adopt out look-wise, what kind of space do you have for him?
Maybe we could do a trade for some tank bottom gunk!

I am pretty sure something horrible happened to Mystery at one time, some sort of abuse or fighting, but he is such an enthusiastic little guy with his curled fins and big scar on his head (looks like he got in a knife fight) He just got moved into a three gallon and is loving it!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

sj- Hawk lips! Ha! That reminds me of "Hot Lips Hoolihan" and Hawk Eye from M*A*S*H!! hehehe

I think I'll have to pass on Hawk for now... I just adopted one from Zenandra so will only have one divided section left. There is someone else in the area who adopted one of my guys who might be interested... I'll mention it to her! She's a very good betta mom. 

For Clamp- how often do you change his water? do you move his things around in his tank when you do WCs? Have you changed anything around his tank? I have a VT who is in a divided tank, and when I take one of his tank mates out from either side of him, he starts biting his tail. He doesn't like the change around him. And some guys don't like having things moved around in their tanks, or having WCs because that requires moving them around. If this is the case, he would be a good candidate for a cycled tank so he'd have less WCs.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It's hard to say, since he started the tail biting in his three gallon the day I fasted him, then I out him in a five gallon and all was well, He has also blown a bubble nest today. I was always changing his tank set up since I got him, adding more things, so I assume he is used to change. This might sound weird but I think it is the attention I give him, like I was gone all day today, hence the tail biting? Ah! he's a jealous boyfriend! lol
Hawk Lips, heh-well okay ask her, but I'd really rather you took him, so I could get updates of course, maybe I'll hold on to him a bit longer...
Thank you


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

They all look so pretty! Especially the white double tail - it looks like there are snowflakes or feathers in his fins! : o

By the way, which 5 gallon tank do you use? I'm currently using the aqueon 5 gallon setup for my newest betta, but the current from the filter seems a bit too strong. ><


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

it's an uncycled 5 gallon critter keeper, however I am going to split it and start an ammonia cycle on it, good luck and thanks!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

sjones I was curious are you willing to adopt out the white double tail boy? Since you have lost Clampy (RIP),I wasn't sure if you were still considering adopting out one of yours or keeping them all? I think he's a very handsome fella,and I've been wanting a white betta. I was looking for a white CT,but have had no luck. Have you found a name for him yet? I was going to suggest M.J or Mick as in Mick Jagger from the Stones,since he's all lips lol!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh no Clampy is alive and well, I just took him on vacation with me for the fourth of July! I was thinking of adopting out "Mick" but am having a change of heart,I have to post some recent pictures, he has turned pink/gold/white and his double tail had gotten massive, it's a combtail and it's clear at the ends (like butterfly-ish). I cracked his terracotta pot so he can swim through it like an arch and tool out one of his plants and he is like a new man,,lol! I will post pictures soon.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a couple more of him, and one of Phantom at the end, he is getting so big!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, and I added a "back ground" to their tanks, taped a piece of paper to it, they love that, even Phantom finally blew a bubblenest! I guess it does make them feel more secure


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I kind of like the name Sunkissed, Gold, or Frost for Mr. No Name. =] Mick and Hawk Lips are also great! XD YAY someone else on here loves M*A*S*H!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr. noname is a good looking guy. :-D


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Ohhh my mistake I thought were u listed Clampy in your sig that he had passed away. Sorry about that! Well glad Clampy is doing well and keeps on doing so.

Wow the no named betta has gone through some crazy color changes. He is gorgeous! I've used wrapping paper for backgrounds,it works great. Anything in metalics of blue,green,or silver to signify water looks pretty good.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

I absolutely love Mystery, I've been looking for a bright Orange male, just haven't found one yet.


----------

